# Quilting magazines for Sale:



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have 6 large binders FULL of quilting magazines. 
I have attached a few pictures, but there are probably 60-70 magazines total.
They are mostly from the 90's, so there is some yellowing on the pages, but most are in great condition otherwise.
If there is interest I will post more pics.
I am selling them for .75 each plus postage.

Let me know if you'd like any of them.









#1










#2










#3











#4


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Any Fons & Porter?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Are these what you are looking for buslady?









#5










#6











#7


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

yes. What is the cost, and what would shipping be to 65622? Do you take pay pal?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Cost is .75 each. Shipping shouldn't be to much as you are just the next state over. 
I can go to the PO first chance i get and find out the price for you. I am not sure how many of those kind I have, I will have to look that up too. Are you thinking you might like 3 or 4 of them or a bunch like 10 or 12?
Yes, i take pay pal.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are full page views:









#5










#7










#6


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay I went and looked. Here's the rest I have of that kind:









#8











#9










#10










#11










#12


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

#13










#14











#15










#16










#17


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are the other brands I have in case anyone is interested:


----------



## deb93 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi I am interested in a few of your magazines, probably about 20 of them. Thanks Deb


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Sent you a PM Deb93.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Buslady has spoken for all the Fons and Porter magazines. Any of the other brands are still available and I have several of each of those.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Deb93 Here's the pics I took today. Let me know if you like any of these.









#18









#19









#20










#21










#22









#23










#24









#25










#26


----------



## deb93 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Teena...not sure that u got the last message and erased my inbox because it was full, so had to come back here to answer, those are great and if i could get the 2 traditional quilters and #2, that should get me started....thank you again Deb


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Sure thing Deb! I will get them packed up this weekend and get back you on how much Postage will be on Monday.

Buslady I received payment and I have your package ready to be mailed this morning.
I hope you girls enjoy the magazines.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Deb, I went out and picked out the magazines you wanted. One of the traditional quilters had pages missing, so I'm not putting that one in.
Once I had them all stacked up there is a big pile! 
I think i will have to send this in 2 packages. I don't think I can get all these into 1 package. I am using the flat rate padded envelopes to save money in postage.
Is that okay with you?
Let me know how to proceed please.
Here is a normal sized coffee cup sitting next to your stack.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't ship these media mail because magazines have advertisements in them. All things shipped media mail can't have advertisements in them.
So unless someone only wants a couple, the best deal I have found is the flat rate shipping padded envelope. I can put as many magazines in as one will hold. Of course the thicker the magazines, the less it will hold.
Unless someone has a better suggestion for shipping?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

# 2, 19, 20, 23, 25, 26 are spoken for.

Anyone else want to see more pics of the magazines I have?


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I received my magazines today, and they are super nice. Thank you for my early Christmas. Buslady


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

You are most welcome. I hope you get much enjoyment from them.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

#21 and 24 are spoken for.


----------



## deb93 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Teena That is my correct mailing address. Thanks again


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Deb, your package went out today and Pm'd you the tracking number.


----------

